# Pics of the trucks, blowers, plows.



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Here are a few pics of my trucks, blower and plows. Theres a honda rubicon with a blackline plow, with an atv cab. Then we have 3 honda blowers and a boss 8'6 plow. I fit the atv with plow, 1 blower and the saltspreader on the diesel with the boss hanging off the front, while the other truck that my brothers operate has 2 blowers with a bunch of shovels. The atv cab has by far been the best, cheapest investment. I used to get soaked doing snow, but now am dry as a bone. I'm going to fab up a platform to go onto the hitch for the blower so its not in the way of unloading the atv and plow. Enjoy.. Lots of red in these pictures! Here's a link with the plow on the truck. I don't have any action pics yet. It snowed 6'' a few days ago but didnt bring the camera. http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=60303


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

and 1 more.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

What made you go with the plow on the cc instead of the reg. cab? Looks good though!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics, Are you eventually going to get a plow for the 6Liter? I know you just recentley got the Boss. How many lots/driveways do you do?


----------



## 4u2nv (Jan 29, 2008)

How does that sander work for you?


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

trucks and equipment look good. whats that box thingy on the back of the blue GMC for?


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

06HD BOSS;687395 said:


> trucks and equipment look good. whats that box thingy on the back of the blue GMC for?


Thanks. The box in the truck is the same in the backgroud of the snow pics. I use it for transporting firewood when the dump trailer has yard waste in it. I also use it for yard waste when needed, but rarely. The box holds 1 full cord where an 8ft bed will only hold a 1/2 cord.



4u2nv;687314 said:


> How does that sander work for you?


You mean the spreader? Great. It was a little on the expensive side, but well worth it. Come to think of it, any commercial spreader is expensive.



EGLC;687308 said:


> What made you go with the plow on the cc instead of the reg. cab? Looks good though!


I wanted a 4 door, and i needed a long bed, so thats what came out. I have 2 reg. cabs and like more room when going on trips and stuff. I work in the city for snow and the streets are tight. I havn;t had any problems clearing snow with this setup. Its not as bad as some might think. Because i go out in the snow when i use the blower and atv i get pretty wet sometimes. I have spare clothing, boots, gloves, hats, so when one wet pair is drying, i can throw on another pair. I also keep my spare tools in the truck too.



deere615;687311 said:


> Nice pics, Are you eventually going to get a plow for the 6Liter? I know you just recentley got the Boss. How many lots/driveways do you do?


Thanks. The only reason why i would get a plow on the 6.0 is for backup, which i doubt i will get anytime soon. I cant fathom someone driving around in my brand new truck and brand new plow lol. I thought about it, but like i said i dont like other people using my stuff and i dont have that many lots where i woudl need a backup My brothers maintain 25 of my residential accounts and while i do 4 large commercial accounts and 2 lots (one being a few streets) that my uncle subs me out for.


----------



## tras (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice equipment.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Awsome pictures


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Heres a few pics from todays storm. we got about 2 inches of snow and about 3 feet of rain. Sloppy mess, but i'll take it!


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

More picssss


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

And one more


----------



## MnM (Sep 23, 2005)

nice set-up, love those action shots.................what city you plowing in?..................And that duramax is sweet but damn is that a long plowing machine.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

MnM;735229 said:


> nice set-up, love those action shots.................what city you plowing in?..................And that duramax is sweet but damn is that a long plowing machine.


Thanks! I plow in Jersey City. Yea the truck is long, but i like having the extra room in the back.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Heres a few pounds i had in the truck today. 81 bags of 50# calcium cloride.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

how do you like the blackline plow on your honda? we are looking into outfitting our two Arctic Cat quads with plows and like the features of the blackline. i just have seen to many other plows bend mounts etc... are they built pretty well? cause our two quads weigh about 750-800lbs each.

plowing with Crew Cab Long Beds Rules!! lol! (not always....)


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

going to spread all that with the little seeder? How much do you pay per bag for cc where you are?


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

ProTouchGrounds;736842 said:


> how do you like the blackline plow on your honda? we are looking into outfitting our two Arctic Cat quads with plows and like the features of the blackline. i just have seen to many other plows bend mounts etc... are they built pretty well? cause our two quads weigh about 750-800lbs each.
> 
> plowing with Crew Cab Long Beds Rules!! lol! (not always....)


The blackline has been working pretty well ever since i bypassed the controll box. It comes with alot of wires with this black plastic box. I had it inside a bag so it wouldnt get wet and it overheated and fried. I ended up clipping off that box and just put a fuse there. Ever since then its been working pretty good. I need a new wear bar too. These plows are heavy though and will drain your atv battery if its not constantly running. I allways have a trickle charger hooked up to it when i'm not using it to keep the battery charged.



riverwalkland;736889 said:


> going to spread all that with the little seeder? How much do you pay per bag for cc where you are?


Yep, pretty much. I use about 6 bags per storm, and my uncles uses about 6 as well. This is used for sidewalks and not any lots or roads. Their 14.50 a bag.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

Petr51488;735823 said:


> Heres a few pounds i had in the truck today. 81 bags of 50# calcium cloride.


thats why i wish my 06 dually was a long bed, i get 2 skids of salt in there, but the 2nd has to sit on the tailgate a foot long, if it wasnt a dually it would never hold the weight with the 2nd pallet fully behind the rear axle.

nice truck, how much you paying for that peladow?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pics, im glad the jersey guys are getting to play!


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Ramairfreak98ss;737422 said:


> thats why i wish my 06 dually was a long bed, i get 2 skids of salt in there, but the 2nd has to sit on the tailgate a foot long, if it wasnt a dually it would never hold the weight with the 2nd pallet fully behind the rear axle.
> 
> nice truck, how much you paying for that peladow?


Yea, i would never let anything sit on the tailgate. The tailgate on my 98 is so bowed out because i would allways let things rest on it while its down. Never again. Thanks, the peladow is 14.50 per bag.



tls22;737427 said:


> Great pics, im glad the jersey guys are getting to play!


Yea, finally! The last few years were terrible. This year its been great. We got maybe 6-7....1-3inch snowstorms. its not much, but i got to go out on every one of them and made a decent penny on them. They say feb and march are suppose to be the same. Lets hope so!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

You have some awesome pics. I really like the ATV and the two new GMCs


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

KL&M Snow Div.;737542 said:


> You have some awesome pics. I really like the ATV and the two new GMCs


Thanks. The gmc's are great, along with the chevy. The red gmc has 21k miles on it with only having the trans cooler lines replaced under warrenty and the blue only has about 3k miles on it with one sensor that leaked a little oil.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

here are a bunch of pics of this past mondays storm. The green truck is used by my 2 bros who do my residential work. Simple, but very efficient setup. The trailer doesnt come along, but is just hooked up for the pic.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

moreeeeeeeee


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

moreeeeeeee


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

The last pic is how the day ended. I thought the curb was further back and ended out taking a chunk out of my sidewall. Cost me 516.00 for 2 new tires!!!


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

that sucks about the tires. do you plow with the atv and blower on the truck? nice set up.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

hansons glc;765842 said:


> that sucks about the tires. do you plow with the atv and blower on the truck? nice set up.


Yea, that last parking lot picture i did because it was my last stop. No need to unload everything.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

i see you have a boss plow on the longest truck you have. if it was me i would have put it on the reg cab long box + it is a 6.0 not a duramax so you can back up faster then 15mph. nice stuff.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

hansons glc;765985 said:


> i see you have a boss plow on the longest truck you have. if it was me i would have put it on the reg cab long box + it is a 6.0 not a duramax so you can back up faster then 15mph. nice stuff.


Thanks, Yea, but i would go through a full tank of gas in the 6.0. I like the crew cab long bed because i have alll the extra room for clothes, drinks, tools, parts etc in the truck, heated leather seats, navi, pretty much fully loaded. The duramax makes plowing almost effortless too while using 1/2 the anount of fuel, literally. The backing up doesnt really bother me too much. The way i see it is the faster you back up, the more chance you have of really damaging your truck when someone else decides to pull in/out of the lots.


----------



## hansons glc (Jan 17, 2009)

yes. the next truck i by will be a duramax. i will have a wide out or xls. so 10 mph max back up for me. i can't see redlining the truck, just to save a little time. i was going to buy a crew cab long box, but the one i wanted went to action before i decided to buy a truck. i ended up with a ext cab short bed. i like it because it is close to the same wheel base as my reg cab long box. i would be very limited with the longer truck. what do you use the reg cab for?


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

It does way more then 10mph going backwards. I use one reg cab for my residential route for my brothers and the blue truck gets used as the main truck for the lawn side of the business to replace the green truck.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Sweet pictures man....monday was a fun storm got 12 hrs in. It has been such a good winter with all the little storms and 1 big one. It has been the most profitable winter for me. Im feeling one more for march, then lets start cutting grass.



Do you plow in union off rt 22 at all? Im up there alot during a snowstorm


----------



## sven_502 (Nov 1, 2008)

I like your red GMC, very nice truck. People think they are alot harder to maneuver than they really are, we have a similar cclb at work cept 6.0L gasser and it actually turns quite tight for how long it is. It's just the fords that have a 500 yard turning radius lol. The 6.0L at work we have rides really nice when you consider it's a 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

tls22;766149 said:


> Sweet pictures man....monday was a fun storm got 12 hrs in. It has been such a good winter with all the little storms and 1 big one. It has been the most profitable winter for me. Im feeling one more for march, then lets start cutting grass.
> 
> Do you plow in union off rt 22 at all? Im up there alot during a snowstorm


Yea, its been the most profitable by far this year. I'm also feeling 1 more for the year. I'll take anything over an inch lol. I do my dads shop that off the bloy street exit in hillside.



sven_502;766155 said:


> I like your red GMC, very nice truck. People think they are alot harder to maneuver than they really are, we have a similar cclb at work cept 6.0L gasser and it actually turns quite tight for how long it is. It's just the fords that have a 500 yard turning radius lol. The 6.0L at work we have rides really nice when you consider it's a 3/4 ton truck.


Yea, its not as bad as some people think it is. It is long, but it works great.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

very nice in red, how much did you get it for if you dont mind?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

when the other truck does the res's do they just use blowers?


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

IPLOWSNO;766243 said:


> very nice in red, how much did you get it for if you dont mind?


Thanks, but everything in the picture is red lol, truck, atv, plow?



deere615;766268 said:


> when the other truck does the res's do they just use blowers?


yep, 2 blowers and 2 shovels. Average house takes maybe 5-10 minutes


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Picture for jscan.... Mount system.


----------



## THE-BOSS-PLOWS (Feb 20, 2009)

GM man!! Nice Trucks with the plow i like and th trucks too.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

THE-BOSS-PLOWS;885173 said:


> GM man!! Nice Trucks with the plow i like and th trucks too.


Thanks! I've been more then happy with these trucks. I'll be buying a new 2500 or a used 4500 soon to replace the 1500. We'll see how this winter goes. Looks to be a good one!


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

Here are a few from today... Nice size 1 foot +- storm.... Pics are from the last place i did... and ofcourse... my luck... i side-swipe a fire hydrant!


----------



## sidthss (Oct 23, 2009)

For how well you seem to take care of your stuff, the red 2500hd seems to be your drive by touch machine? You gonna get it fixed? Otherwise nice looking stuff. We have a 2500hd cc/lb 6.0 at work and it is a real nice truck even if it is long.


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

sidthss;917621 said:


> For how well you seem to take care of your stuff, the red 2500hd seems to be your drive by touch machine? You gonna get it fixed? Otherwise nice looking stuff. We have a 2500hd cc/lb 6.0 at work and it is a real nice truck even if it is long.


What do you mean by "your drive by touch machine"? Depending how much its going to cost, i'll likely get it fixed. I also have a 6.0, but this thing is a beast at plowing. I Don't have a plow on the 6.0 but i bet the diesel will kill it.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pictures You guy got hit good we ended up with 4-5 inches. Fire hydrants can be a pain they sit right in your blind spots sometimes trust me I know...


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

deere615;919097 said:


> Nice pictures You guy got hit good we ended up with 4-5 inches. Fire hydrants can be a pain they sit right in your blind spots sometimes trust me I know...


Thats exactly where it was.. my blind spot! I should taken a picture of the hyrdrant and the paint from my truck thats on there lol Yea, this was a nice storm... minus the accident and the 108+ phone calls i was answering while working!


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Petr51488;919640 said:


> Thats exactly where it was.. my blind spot! I should taken a picture of the hyrdrant and the paint from my truck thats on there lol Yea, this was a nice storm... minus the accident and the 108+ phone calls i was answering while working!


wow thats alot of calls!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pictures.....yeah it was a fun...but very stressful storm


----------



## Petr51488 (Jan 31, 2005)

deere615;921006 said:


> wow thats alot of calls!


Yea, i wanted to strangle someone!



tls22;921352 said:


> Nice pictures.....yeah it was a fun...but very stressful storm


It was good, but i hate storms that stop around 7 in the morning. I would rather them stop at night so that i have all night to get rid of it....no phone calls and i'm not completley stressed out..


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

If you want more phone calls, give me your number, and I'll call it about 30 times each storm....


----------



## ColumbiaLand (Sep 1, 2008)

HAHA Thats Funny


----------

